# Honey that is too sweet...



## BGhoney (Sep 26, 2007)

I've tried tasting my bees honey that was made from sugar and It tastes just as you discribed. Not to say some flower won't produce something similar.

Some nector sources do have much more sugars than others.


----------



## TattooedBeek (Aug 20, 2010)

Yeah...it looked like honey and tasted like honey but not strong which I expected since it was light colored, but it was so sweet and more liquid in consistency then the honey I usually get. That is why I was wondering if there was a sweetness variation in honey.


----------

